# Quick front range survey



## daysailer1 (Nov 9, 2007)

Winter Park was pretty sweet on Monday. The avy on Berthoud messed up my plans for today. Hopefully I'll know tomorrow. I'm planning on a day at the Jane. If I get caught by my boss, I may have to work. Lotsa Spring Breakers starting to show up. The boss is seeing $$$$$$ signs.


----------



## Uruz Seven (Feb 18, 2010)

*If you can make Copper, I'd go there*

Winter Park is OK. I was there this past Sunday and Monday when they got 16". If you go, pretty much stick to Mary Jane and you'll be OK. Rider left is full of super long cat track like green runs.

I live in Steamboat so this is where I'm usually at but I like Copper more than WP. It's got a pretty nice park and I think the resort as a whole is laid out better than WP.

I've found Copper and Steamboat especially not to get as crowded because it's farther from the major cities. May affect your decision.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

FYI Avoid Summit County at all fucking costs right now. Its the gong show.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Breck has the best snow. The crowds should be fine during the week. Hell, the crowd wasn't even that bad today. You're getting in before spring break, so you should be fine.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> FYI Avoid Summit County at all fucking costs right now. Its the gong show.


Is it that bad on the top halves of the peaks?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

The whole mountain is a gong show which is why I just hike way out of bounds and pray I die in an avalanche.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Best snow in the front range belongs to Winterpark or Loveland. They have been getting the lion's share as of late. Spring break just took off so mid week days are not going to be as empty as they've been. BA is right, summit tends to be a gong show during spring break. Winterpark gets a pretty strong spring break crow too. If that's your scene it's a blast. If you want a little more low key I'd recommend going to Loveland. It's a way shorter and easier drive and it is going to be the least crowded by far. It also costs less for a lift ticket there. They've pretty much got all of their terrain open so the hike to stuff off of peak 9 is good to go. Go huck your meat off of some of those cliffs...


----------



## jpb3 (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks for the responses guys, Killclimbz basically told me what I really wanted to hear. Loveland is going to be closest and I know it the best along with copper. I hadn't considered spring breakers and b/c of that I know Loveland will probably be overlooked by that crowd and if has the best snow then it's a no brainer. If anyone is going to be at Loveland on Tuesday and wants some company let me know, I'll be riding solo.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Keep in mind that snow should trump all. If Copper gets 30" and Loveland got 6", I'd go to Copper. So I'd check the snow reports on the morning you plan on going up. Often times their is a big disparity between snow fall amounts between Winterpark and Summit county/Loveland. One place or the other gets a ton more snow.


----------



## BoulderEagle (Jan 5, 2010)

I agree with Loveland! I have the colorado pass(5 mtn) and I have still been buying cheap Loveland tix on craigslist cause the conditions are better then the rest of Summit Co.


----------



## jpb3 (Nov 29, 2009)

Well, it became even more of a no brainer after my appointment this morning. This particular client is going to buy my product and the last time I was here meeting with them I mentioned I boarded so as I'm packing up to leave one of the guys asks me if I plan on riding while out here this time and I said yes, I plan on riding all day tomorrow. He then asks me if I want a pass.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Ummm what sort of pass? Because I don't know of any season pass of someone else that you can use that you can't get arrested for trying pass off as yours. It's considered fraud. Now if it is a medallion pass, those are useable by whoever is in possession of it, and are good at all ski areas in Colorado except for Vail resorts. That sounds like what he is giving you and a lot of companies get these to give out to clients and employees. This means you'd still have a wide open choice of where to go and not have to pay for it.


----------

